# White Scar bike squad with Apothecary - From the Warp



## FeedBot (Dec 20, 2006)

This is an RSS feed post From the Warp


Click for the larger version​
I was able to finish up my first bike squad the other night.

I haven't been able to do much terrain work because of the weather so I've been stuck inside at my workbench. I've never been hampered by the weather before but with the size of my projects now, it means I need to go outside and spray paint/dry and it just hasn't been in my favor these past few times I've had free time.

But getting these guys done was simple really. I just needed to replace 2 regular arms with plasma guns and repaint the Apothecary's shoulder pad to show his rank.









He originally had a "fast attack" transfer on his shoulder pad so I carefully scraped it away and then repainted it white.

To get the Apothecary design, I made four small dots in a row.
Then I made 3 dots to the left and the right of the first four.
Then I connected the dots. Simple as that.









I wanted to make sure the design was as "correct" as possible and I don't have the money to just go get the plastic Apothecary shoulderpad.
I added the wings to the side because I thought they made a nice touch to the design overall and I saw it in a Codex done that way too.









*Other things related to this post:*
+ From the Warp: Painting shoulder pad icons



Don't forget to check out the From The Warp Blog


----------



## CallumM27 (Mar 20, 2008)

I love the white paint job, I've found it hard to get a good strong white coat on my models but yours is great. The free hand apothecary pad is very smart. Look forward to see a fully army of these guys :good:


----------



## Captain Mike (Dec 24, 2008)

Brilliant white. Daz white, even. Great job, and I might try that for my apothecaries. Though 'simple as that' is always an understatement!


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

The Extreme Highlights on the Black make it far too cartoony, but other than that, looks good.


----------



## sooch (Nov 25, 2008)

White could use some shading (as it stands it's completely flat except for the blackline), and like vaz said, the highlights on the black are a bit much.


----------



## Death 0F Angels (Feb 27, 2008)

I actually like the look of blacklining. Maybe cuz i prefer the cartoony look on my little plastic space men. Did you use a marker for the blacklining? those lines are damn straight.


----------



## bl0203 (Nov 10, 2007)

They look really good, nice work.


----------



## Duckface (Dec 28, 2008)

plz do a white totorial


----------

